

Live coverage Mini Seedcamp Event Amsterdam - wkneepkens
http://startupjuncture.com/2013/04/24/live-coverage-mini-seedcamp-event-amsterdam/

======
tijsmarkusse
[Update 15:30 ^TM] Achieved is the first company to get on stage. Achieved is
an online professional development plan for ambitious professionals and the
organizations in which they work.

~~~
wkneepkens
[Update 15:37 ^WK] Next up Ingrid Sloots of Beautybookers, Booking.com for
beauty salons. They aim to solve the problem of finding & booking of (perfect)
beauty salons for women.

------
tijsmarkusse
[Update 17:06 ^WK] Closing the pitching part of the program was Zazzy,
empowering everyone to design stylish jewelry.

